# Dual booting



## os4 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello! I have Windows Server 2008 as first SATA HDD and FreeBSD 7.2 as second SATA HDD. I want to boot FreeBSD using Windows Boot Manager. I've tried to do it by taking copy of MBR where FreeBSD is installed and puting it to Windows Boot Manager (this way was correct with Linux). But it doesn't work with FreeBSD. Hope to solve it. Thanks.


----------



## mickey (Dec 1, 2009)

os4 said:
			
		

> Hello! I have Windows Server 2008 as first SATA HDD and FreeBSD 7.2 as second SATA HDD. I want to boot FreeBSD using Windows Boot Manager. I've tried to do it by taking copy of MBR where FreeBSD is installed and puting it to Windows Boot Manager (this way was correct with Linux). But it doesn't work with FreeBSD. Hope to solve it. Thanks.



I have been using this method with w2k for quite some time, and also did it with XP. Which file did you copy to your windows drive? I used /boot/boot1, copied it to C:\BOOT1.BSD and made an entry in BOOT.INI like:

```
C:\BOOT1.BSD="FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE"
```


----------



## honk (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't know if Windwos 2008 Server uses the same ntldr... but have you seen this FAQ entry?


----------



## os4 (Dec 1, 2009)

I simply copy first 512 bytes of second SATA HDD (where FreeBSD is installed) using dd. Then I use bcdedit as described here.


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

EasyBCD. IMO it's the best way to add entries for other OS to Windows Bootloader for everything following Vista.


----------

